# Probably not the first 6D vs 5Dii dilemma



## andrewdoeshair (May 8, 2017)

My main camera is a 5Diii, which I bought when photo was my only need. If I had a crystal ball back then I would have gotten two 6D's instead, because not only is the sophisticated AF wasted on my needs (haircut photos), now I'm starting to do a lot of video and my "camera two" (canon SL1) is looking less and less acceptable next to camera one. The SL1 can't even dial in an exact white balance, it's all "approximate" and it never looks right next to my 5Diii. I'd rather buy a camera that will give me more control over my footage in camera than spend the extra time editing. Plus new gear is fun. I have GAS like crazy right now. I'm buying SOMETHING this week and I want to get some feedback before I take the plunge.

I've read several reviews that say the 6D kills the 5Dii in terms of auto focus and ISO performance (I've even heard once or twice that the 6D beats the 5Diii on ISO performance), but for this camera's main purpose I won't be using auto focus or ISO's higher than 400. The thing I'm wrestling with is the jumping the $300 spread so that I can have a more competent shooter if I do decide to bring the cheaper camera somewhere instead of my 5Diii... I don't know why would opt to bring a less capable camera than my 5Diii unless maybe the photos weren't all that important and I was in a situation where I was worried about keeping an eye on my gear. I currently bring the SL1 nowhere, it literally sits on a shelf except for these weekly video needs, and I take my 5Diii everywhere. I can't imagine why the SL1's replacement would leave the shelf, either. 

Sorry, I was kind of thinking out loud there to see if I even make sense to myself. I guess the real question is, photo capabilities aside, strictly for mild video use, is the price between the 5Dii and 6D worth it? Have any of you used both for video and lean more toward one or the other? Or maybe a secondary question, since I've never owned two nice cameras at a time, do any of you who own more than one "nicer" cameras find a benefit to an arsenal for photo use? I suppose if I shot events it would be nice to have two cameras on me rather than swapping lenses, but I don't shoot events. Maybe I should get a 6D and start

Thank you!


----------



## andrewdoeshair (May 9, 2017)

Disregard this thread. I wandered into my local camera store today and found a used 5Diii for $1,200 out the door. Bought it so fast I didn't realize what happened until I was half way home. That solved it.


----------



## beagle100 (May 10, 2017)

andrewdoeshair said:


> Disregard this thread. I wandered into my local camera store today and found a used 5Diii for $1,200 out the door. Bought it so fast I didn't realize what happened until I was half way home. That solved it.



OK, nothing like getting confused at a local camera store 
(there hasn't been a local camera store where I live in the past ten years)
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## Derrel (May 10, 2017)

Good deal--a new used 5D-III!!! Hooray!!!!


----------



## astroNikon (May 11, 2017)

I recommend .... Never mind   LOL
Nothing like having the same backup camera as your main camera.


----------



## Derrel (May 11, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> I recommend .... Never mind   LOL
> Nothing like having the same backup camera as your main camera.



The above "advice" coming from a guy who has a D750 AND a D500... lol


----------



## astroNikon (May 11, 2017)

Derrel said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > I recommend .... Never mind   LOL
> ...


I don't consider the D500 as a backup to my D750 or vice versa.  They're two completely different cameras that I use for different purposes that overlap.  LOL

Of course I did have a D600 as a backup to my D750.


----------

